# Lake Okeechobee



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Made it home last night after a 2 week trip caught a lot of fish but fthe biggest was a 5 .25# bass got to meet Rolànd Martin and Johnny Morris at the Bass Pro Us Open tournament on Okeechobee


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rolànd Martin & Johnny Morris


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Well we know where santa vacations.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You never fished Headwaters while you were there?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish. Where you fishing with live shiners under balloons? People that I have talked to about going for giant bass down there all talked about it. Also has Florida lifted the mask restrictions?


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Needs to be move to out of state reports.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Popspastime said:


> You never fished Headwaters while you were there?


no we didnt


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Nice fish. Where you fishing with live shiners under balloons? People that I have talked to about going for giant bass down there all talked about it. Also has Florida lifted the mask restrictions?


Yes it was caught on a high dollar shiner and a foam float, 20 bucks a dozen crappie minnows was 10 bucks a 1/2 lb some places you still had to wear a mask and some not. We caught several mudfish they call them [Bowfin] and little catfish


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> Well we know where santa vacations.


LOL Yep I wanna shave it off but my grandbaby says no poppy not till summer so it wont be long lol


----------



## JYouker (Sep 17, 2020)

We were just down there a couple weeks ago - a lot of wind was killing us in a 18' bass tracker! We fished Monkey Box and the channel where the ramp was located at Lakeport. Caught some decent crappie in the pads and a decent bass on the first day. Lost a good one too. Caught a nice 4 pounder in Lake Istokpoga on a topwater prop frog that same week. The wind was out problem, it was straight line winds at 20 mph all day - white caps were huge and all we could see was Harvey Pond......


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

JYouker said:


> We were just down there a couple weeks ago - a lot of wind was killing us in a 18' bass tracker! We fished Monkey Box and the channel where the ramp was located at Lakeport. Caught some decent crappie in the pads and a decent bass on the first day. Lost a good one too. Caught a nice 4 pounder in Lake Istokpoga on a topwater prop frog that same week. The wind was out problem, it was straight line winds at 20 mph all day - white caps were huge and all we could see was Harvey Pond......


Yes the wind was bad we got there on the 6th . 1st couple days the wind was gusting 30 mph we were fishing out of a 18' Express bout the same as a bass tracker we didnt go out till the 3rd day we was there but wind was still 10- 15. I caught the bass on a shiner we caught a few 1-3 # and some decent crappie


----------

